
Sniffing a target from outside it's local network - NimishMishra
https://medium.com/@neelam.nimish/sniffing-a-system-from-outside-a-network-tcp-reverse-shell-arp-poisoning-using-scapy-77a57b545cf6
======
NimishMishra
An article on using reverse shell and ARP poison attack to sniff a system from
outside its local network

